# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hot New Couple

## tammyy2j

Justin and ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................C  lare

----------


## Footie_Chick

I've read they have a heart to heart so to speak but haven't heard about them getting together.

----------


## Florijo

lol, can't see that happening. Only heard of this heart to heart and thats it.

----------


## Lennie

I heard Justin kisses her and she kisses back but breaks it off, screamning at him that she isnt a another Becca Dean lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought he was leaving.  Hasn't his character runs it's course,

----------

